
Show HN: Extract a unique CSS selector for any element on any page - GFuller
https://flutter.social/bookmarklet
======
nreece
Looks good. Seems like you use it internally for your product as well. Our
automated feed generator with inbuilt selector support:
[https://feedity.com](https://feedity.com) might be of help to you. Have a
look.

------
bazzargh
This is already built into the browser: in firefox, inspect element, then
right click in the source and 'Copy Unique Selector' does this. In Chrome, you
do the same inspect element, but the right click item is 'Copy CSS Path'

~~~
GFuller
You're right. However, the purpose of this bookmarklet is to provide a
streamlined method of getting the selector without having to go into the
source. Using 'inspect element' is easy for me and you but for some people its
enough to put them off trying to get the selector.

